# Bjorn vom Ulfheim



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

This is Bjorn, he is a recent addition to my family. Unfortunately since bringing him home it's been pouring rain with only a little bit of sun yesterday so I haven't been able to get many photos but this is a start! 

He is by Rico vom Patiala and Clair van der Altmurg. I've only had him since Friday night but he is such a sweet pup and so smart. (hope these photos aren't too big, on my phone) I hope to have many more photos soon


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Handsome little fella!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

He's adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie! Love his expression. In fact, I may be so bold to complain that the second photo is too small...


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

So cute, congrats!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Gorgeous pup.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice looking pup that looks like he owns the world.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks guys! He has been a wonderful addition to our family


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Couple more!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Bjorn is 12 weeks old now!


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the pictures! He's handsome little guy!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Why did I open this thread? That Bjorn is absolutely ADORABLE. Love his expression, coloring and confo. ---- OMG now I'm jonesing for a puppy!

Aly


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Great lookin puppy!! 

Dumb question, no making fun lol. I see they way you named your puppy in the thread name. I see that a lot..<dogs name> von/vom <other name>

What does that even mean? I have Mei's papers with her parents name but dont have the "von/vom name".

Her registration says:
Sire - Chase Marshall Schloss
Dam - Roxanne V Badlands


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Mei said:


> Great lookin puppy!!
> 
> Dumb question, no making fun lol. I see they way you named your puppy in the thread name. I see that a lot..<dogs name> von/vom <other name>
> 
> ...



Von / Vom is German for From. Some breeders use that to trace lineage or get some advertising. George vom Whosmybreeder.
Some people use it as a naming convention because it sounds cool...Like Fluffy von WiggleBottom


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

car2ner said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> > Great lookin puppy!!
> ...


Ok right on, thanks.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Aly said:


> Why did I open this thread? That Bjorn is absolutely ADORABLE. Love his expression, coloring and confo. ---- OMG now I'm jonesing for a puppy!
> 
> Aly


Hehe thanks!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Mei said:


> Great lookin puppy!!
> 
> Dumb question, no making fun lol. I see they way you named your puppy in the thread name. I see that a lot..<dogs name> von/vom <other name>
> 
> ...


Not a dumb question! That is his registered name; he is from Ulfheim German Shepherds. It's common for breeders to use von/vom with their kennel name I believe but not all do. I think it basically means 'Bjorn from Ulfheim'


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

He's starting to lose his puppy face


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Very handsome pup!!:wub:


----------



## CandSShepherds (Jul 1, 2018)

He's one of the sharpest pups I've seen. You have an extremely nice looking pup!


----------



## smbrach (Jun 28, 2018)

Lovely pup! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks guys! It's a bit of a challenge getting photos when he doesn't want to sit still for too long haha


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a beautiful pup!!! Congratulations and cheers to many new adventures!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Couple more recent photos including a progress pic! He's growing so fast. Almost 4 months


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

popping up in the field with flowers on his head is way cute. Prairie doggin!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I really hope you continue to update this thread with pictures as he grows. He is so incredibly handsome!

And what do you mean it's a bit challenging to get photos? You get great shots!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

He's great lookin! I know he wants to eat that sky raisin!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Pytheis said:


> I really hope you continue to update this thread with pictures as he grows. He is so incredibly handsome!
> 
> And what do you mean it's a bit challenging to get photos? You get great shots!


You haven't seen the hundreds of blurry photos that haven't turned out  
Puppies are so fast and never sit still, esp in the spot you need them to be for photos haha I will definitely keep updating the thread though


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

? he is handsome! I love the pictures, that tongue and the flowers on his head, what a doll. 
I totally understand the blurry pics to get ONE good one, always worth it though.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So handsome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

He is just over 4 months old now!

Edit: Whoops reposted two images


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Two more


----------



## Kylee Dietrich (Jul 25, 2018)

Beautiful boy! I love his markings!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Couple more recent ones


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Gorgeous pup and landscape!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice looking pup.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Bjorn is 5 months old now


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

6 months old this week and 57 lbs


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Stunning!


----------



## AddieCrow (Jul 9, 2018)

Very stunning! And love the name ? (my boys name is Ragnar haha)


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dog! You take great photographs!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gorgeous pup! Very beautiful photos!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

sebrench said:


> Beautiful dog! You take great photographs!


Thank you!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Here are a couple more recent ones


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Bjorn at about 6 1/2 months


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Very handsome young man!


Have fun with him!


Moms


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Bjorn at 7.5 months old

Edit: Phone pic so quality not best


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Bjorn is almost 10 months old, 77 lbs


----------



## connector (Dec 26, 2018)

Cascade said:


> Bjorn is almost 10 months old, 77 lbs


 Great looking pup and keep the pics coming


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

GORGEOUS Bi-color boy you got there!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

More recentish ones of Bjorn. He will be a year old in a couple weeks!


----------



## Roark (Jan 18, 2019)

What a beautiful dog!!!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Hard to believe he's going to be turning 1 in just over a week!


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## khk410 (Mar 11, 2019)

Cute pup!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Beautiful! He looks very strong too


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Your dog is super handsome, you must be very proud of him. One is a big one, congrats!


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's a couple recent ones! Bjorn at 14 months


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful male. Love the bi colors


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Here are a couple of more recent photos of Bjorn. He is about 20 months now


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Cascade said:


> View attachment 555979
> View attachment 555980
> View attachment 555981
> 
> ...


Great pictures. Did you take them yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Nscullin said:


> Great pictures. Did you take them yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I have taken all these photos thank you


----------

